# Oklahoma Joe Bronco



## Grumpy1020 (Jul 2, 2022)

Question.  I'm aware of the use of intake.  The exhaust is open mostly.  Can you share how and when to close it more?  Does closing it raise the temp?


----------



## DougE (Jul 2, 2022)

On any smoker, the exhaust should be wide open. You control temps on the intake side.


----------



## Grumpy1020 (Jul 2, 2022)

I agree.  I have just seen people talking about intake for gross adj's and exhaust on fine tuning. Just wanted another explanation.


----------



## Grumpy1020 (Jul 2, 2022)

I wonder why there is a numbered adjustment system


----------



## DougE (Jul 2, 2022)

BGKYSmoker
 should be able to give all the help you need with the Bronco.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 3, 2022)

Bronco top vent full open.
Side vent is numbered for airflow. This is how to adjust the temp in the bronco. Full open more air high temp, adjust down (close) to lower temp


----------

